# DTN Weather Satellite



## sat tech (Jan 16, 2006)

Guys, I know alot about Dish Network Directv technology, but I recently set up a re-install of a DTN Weather satellite dish. Central Iowa is where this will be installed 50023 ZIP. I was wondering what satellites a DTN dish actually hits, and what would be the settings for such a dish. Also should I point with a Channel Master Analog meter, or program a DTN Sat into a Birdog?

Any help would be greatly Apreciated


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

wow I didn't know DTN was still around since the internet came about. I think we cut ours off about 10 years ago. 

I don't know what satellite they use, but our old dish is pointed in a more southern direction than the dish network antenna.


----------

